# 2 speed gearbox



## TX_Dj (Jul 25, 2008)

Front and rear wheels for what? What do you have with a 1:1 or 2:1 differential?


----------



## Coley (Jul 26, 2007)

Unless you have a very flat terrain to run on all the time, I can not think that you will be happy with only 2 gears.

After driving mine for 3 years, I couldn't consider having one without at least 3 gears (mostly) or 4 gears (sometimes).....


----------



## madderscience (Jun 28, 2008)

a "divorced" transfer case from something like a suzuki samurai might do the job, though I don't know what sort of shift-on-the-fly capabilities it would have or whether it is too small / too big for your application. Usually a transfer case has a 2:1 low and 1:1 high or something close to those ratios.

There is a also a divorced overdrive/underdrive unit out there that 4wd retailers sell, it was mentioned on these forums a while back when somebody was asking a similar question. Here it is again:

http://www.high-impact.net/transmission_and_gear/extreme_underdrive_divorced.htm

but a 4:1 low ratio might be a bit much.

By "divorced" It just means a simple flange drive input and output.


----------



## xrotaryguy (Jul 26, 2007)

how about running two Subaru or VW transaxles.


----------



## aeroscott (Jan 5, 2008)

Coley said:


> Unless you have a very flat terrain to run on all the time, I can not think that you will be happy with only 2 gears.
> 
> After driving mine for 3 years, I couldn't consider having one without at least 3 gears (mostly) or 4 gears (sometimes).....


simple copy wright speed and use a Accra trans diff 5- speed manual . its tough its effecent its cheap at self pull yards . stay away from the *hypo id*​ type *differential*​ as *they*​ consume lots power . you want the motor *sideways*​ like VW , Honda , Geo . remove the gears you don't need .


----------



## Ioku (Sep 27, 2007)

> how about running two Subaru or VW transaxles.


well I would like to use something smaller and lighter part of my plan is to have the front motor go in the space the transmission was in this would leave the whole engine bay empty which is were I'd like to put some sort of diesel generator or something to make it a parallel hybrid. this is a pic of were I want the motors to go. I what to do something like what these guys did http://www.proev.com/ only they used 2 AC motors with a 12,000 rpm rev limit so one gear was fine, I already own the exact car they converted so I figured id do the same, only with dc motors.










I would then put the gear box between the motors and diffs. 



> a "divorced" transfer case from something like a suzuki samurai might do the job, though I don't know what sort of shift-on-the-fly capabilities it would have or whether it is too small / too big for your application. Usually a transfer case has a 2:1 low and 1:1 high or something close to those ratios.
> 
> There is a also a divorced overdrive/underdrive unit out there that 4wd retailers sell, it was mentioned on these forums a while back when somebody was asking a similar question. Here it is again:
> 
> ...


I'll look into the transfer case idea I never really thought about them.



> Unless you have a very flat terrain to run on all the time, I can not think that you will be happy with only 2 gears.
> 
> After driving mine for 3 years, I couldn't consider having one without at least 3 gears (mostly) or 4 gears (sometimes).....


So you regularly use up to 4 gears I thought most people only used like 2 and 3 gear that’s why I was thinking just 2 gears would be fine. I will still be using a diff and can get stock ones from 3.5:1 to 4.4:1.


----------



## Coley (Jul 26, 2007)

I have many small to medium hills in my commute.

I also drive mine in the snow in the winter (until it gets too deep. That really kills range).

Sometimes I haul heavy items and the extra lower gears keep me from lugging the motor.

I also used mine in first gear (15:1) to drag a set of bed springs around in my new building to level the new limestone floor.

I guess it is mostly determined by how and where you drive most of the time.

Also, trying to lighten any transmission be removing certain gears/parts is a waste of your time. There isn't much you can remove.
The trans was designed to use all of the gears, very efficiently, but you don't HAVE to use them all.


----------



## OHM (Jun 30, 2008)

Ive also been looking for a 2 speed box for my other ev conversion
but the only thing I go back to is a normal all alloy 4 speed box
with 1st and 2nd gone (as long as reverse is not shared with 1st)
and just use 3rd and 4th.
There are things like clutchless Lenco, liberty and others for racing but they dont engage at idle you have to spin you engine up then shift into
1st to take off. 
The other choice but long in the tooth are the early jap 3 speed boxes
which are all alloy and found in utes or big commuters with a 6 cylinder
and column shift but easily adapted to floor shift. These boxes can have
first gear changed to suit ones needs eg. instead of 3.7:1 , 1.6:1 , 1:1 you
can have 2.3:1 for first also depends on your diff ratio and torque curves.


----------

